# Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.



## Mischk@ (24. Dezember 2008)

*Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Hallo, ich heisse michi und bin neu hier im forum.
Ich suche seit mehr als 4 wochen im netz herum um mich schlau zum machen welche Wasserkühlung für mich am besten ist.
Mein system:

Intel Quad Q9300, 4GB Ram , HD 4870 512 Mb , MSI Booard, Thermaltake Soprano Tower, Be Quit 550 Watt Netzteil.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Kommplettset mit einem Maximalen Budget von 150 Euro.
Ich bin öffter auf nette Leute gestoßen die mir sagten, ich solle mir selber eine zusammen stellen.
Ich finde so ein Kommplett set hat doch den Vorteil das alles auf einander abgestimmt ist oder ?
In de PCGH EXTREM war mal ein Test mir 3 Systemen. Bei dem einem war die Lautstärke gut, aber Leistung schlecht...

Also ich bin ehrlich, das system was ich suche soll mehr show als schein sein, aber leise...

Hat jemand für mich eine Empfehlung in Bezug auf Lautstärke der Pumpe..
Ich habe mir folgendes System ausgeguckt :

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » All in One Sets - intern » Thermaltake CL-W0175 ProWater PW850i

oder Innovatec...

Hat jemand ein lieb gemeinten tip...


----------



## astartica (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

kauf dir für die €150 lieber brauchbare luftkühler und was dir übrig bleibt investierst du in irgendein anderes hobby. ist sinnvoller wie ne wakü für 150...

mfg


----------



## Bigzonk (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26475-faq-beispiele-fuer-wasserkuehlungen-drei-preisklassen-mini-update-04-06-08-a.html da bist du bei 160€


----------



## mev43 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

moin
komplettsets sind nicht so gut........kann man schlecht erweitern
wenn nur die cpu gekühlt werden soll .dann kannst du dir selber eine für 150,00 euro zusammen stellen....ist garnicht so schwer
wenn du mit wasser kühlen willst.....tu dir ein gefallen und mach es gleich
richtig.
hier sind nette leute kannst fragen was du willst die (wir) helfen dir weiter
ich spreche aus erfahrung

gruß mev


----------



## zettiii (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Na ja so ganz stimmt das nicht.
Es gibt bei aquatuning.de auch ein paar Sets die sehrwohl hochwertig,
gut in der Leistung, als auch erweiterbar sind.
Guckst du hier  :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Set S.775

Allerdings für ich dir raten dir erst einmal eine Grundlage in Sachen Wasserkühlung zu schaffen, sonst macht das ganze wenig sinn.
Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 15.12.08)
*Wakü-FAQ @ Meisterkuehler.de

*Solltest du beides mal gelesen haben*.
*Dann kannst du dir lieben gern etwas zusammenstellen und wir segnen es hier im Forum aber oder äußern ein wenig konstruktive Kritik .
Eine slebst erstellte Wakü ist immernoch die beste, kannst sie genau nach deinen Vorstellungen/Bedürnissen kaufen.

€: lass bei den aquatuning Sets die Finger von dem Innovatek  

mfG zettiii


----------



## Mischk@ (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

ok ,dann stell ich mir ein selber zusammen und sag die teile hier im forum an.
worauf muss bei der zusammstellung achten, weil ich schon gesehen habe, das es verschiedene anschlüsse ( zoll ) gibt, welche brauch ich , bzw ist besser ...

habt ihr so tips für die pumpe oder emphelungen, für gute teile ?#

ich wollte das ganze dann bei caseking oder aquatuning bestellen....

danke erstmal für die schnellen, und sehr netten antworten...


----------



## zettiii (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Also "standart" ist bei den Anschlüssen/Schläuchen 11/8, also
11mm Außen - und 8mm Innendurchmesser .
Zu klein sollte der Schlauch nicht sein, aber ab 10/8 oder so ist es egal weil die Temeraturen nichtmehr besser werden, da kannst du also nach Optik gehen.
Würde dann bei aquatuning oder im a-c-shop.de bestellen, da bekommst du bis 31.12.08 10% Rabbat bei Vorkasse 

Pumpe wäre eine
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB  12V Pumpe- Standard Version
Hat sehe viele features zum Einstellen, ist aber nicht ganz billig
Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung
sind beide sehr leise und haben genug Leistung
XSPC X2O 750 Pumpstation 12V (Rund)
die hat gleich einen AGB dabei
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail
oder eben die druchflussstärkste Pumpe, ist aber recht laut und hat keine features so wie die AS XT USB.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Also für deine 150 € würde ich lieber in schicke lüfter + Steuerung investieren  

Macht meiner Ansicht mehr sinn....... Wenn du wakü haben willst würd ich ein paar € mehr ausgeben, damit du was anständiges hast 

und nen frohes Fest noch


----------



## Mischk@ (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Also ich hab mir jetzt was zusammengesucht, da ich "NUR" cpu kühlen möchte, beim a-c.shop :

Pumpe
*Eheim 600 Station II 230V AGB*

Radiator
*TFC Xchanger - Single Radiator 120*


3m *Schlauch Tygon R3603 11,2/8mm klar*

Anschlüsse
6x *11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel*

Das ganze soll bißel nach was aussehen und natürlich leise sein...

Cpu Kühler hab ich nicht das passende gefunden, weil ich ein haben möchte der auch nach was aussieht, bzw plexi style mit einschraubanschlüsse, dann hab ich alles mit einschraub... deshalb auch s.o. "Anschlüsse" 6x. ( 2x-pumpe, 2x-Radiator, 2xcpu kühler)

Habt ihr ne idee welcher cpu kühler ? so um die 40 euro ? 

Ihr werdet wahrscheinlich sagen Radiator 120 zu klein, aber ich würde ja gerne ein 240 oder gar 360er nehmen, aber wohin damit, wenn ich nix am Gehäuse herausschneiden will....Und ich hab Thermaltake Soprano DX VE7000SWA Tower.... vielleicht hat jemand ne idee wie ich das noch so bewerkstäligen kann mit der montage eines 240 oder 360 radiator am gehäuse....

Was haltet ihr davon...-------------????


----------



## Digger (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

als in der regel reicht der 120er radi VOLLKOMMEN aus. die TFC sind atm die besten am markt, deshalb auch so schweine teuer. da wird der single locker reichen.

wenn du nach optik gehst, warum dann keine 16/10 schläuche ? zb von dangerden
oda gleich 19/13er würste ! das is optik ! 

also der OCZ hydraflow is zu empfehlen, aba kein plexi. sonst mit plexi kannste den EK Supreme nehmen. der hat auch zwei LED löcher. ich hab zb zwei rote leds drinne  als herz des sytems. kannst ja ma mein sysprofile anucken


----------



## nemetona (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Hallo,
ich habe dir mal ein Beispiel zusammengestellt, und dabei auch gleich einen 360er Radiator gewählt, er ermöglicht es auch später die GPU mit einzubinden.
Du müsstest dich nur mal dazu äussern, welches Case du hast, und wie du den Radi montieren möchtest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin zwar jetzt hier bei einen Warenwert von 160€, damit ist der Versand im A-C-Shop kostenlos, und bei Bestellung bis zum 31.12.08 gibt es bei Vorkasse 10% Rabatt, womit wir wieder im Preislimit wären. Aktion.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Also mit dem Set von nemetona machst du eigentlich nichts falsch. Ich bevorzuge zwar 12-Volt-Pumpen, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Mit dem Triple kannst du nicht nur GPU und CPU, sondern auch den Rest deines Systems kühlen. Wenn du keinen Platz für einen Triple hast, dann würde ich wenigstens zu einem Dual-Radiator greifen, der Bastelwahn siegt eh früher oder später 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Mischk@ (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Hmmm.....
Ich habe den Thermaltake Soprano DX VE7000SWA Tower und wollte nur CPU kühlen...

Bringen eigentlich so dicke Schläuche wie 16/10 eine verbesserte Kühlleistung oder weniger Gegendruck für die Pumpe oder so ?

Also wenn ich wirklich nur cpu kühlen will reicht doch der 
*TFC Xchanger - Single Radiator 120* oder ?

weil rumschneiden an dem Tower möchte ich nicht soooooo gerne.....

Was sagt ihr.... ???


----------



## Digger (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

ja für cpu reicht der locker..auch wenn er mehr als ein normaler tripple kostet. 

ne dickere schläuche sind eig nur optik und sin einfacher zu verlegen.


----------



## nemetona (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Bleib bei den Tripple aus meiner Zusammenstellung, der ist Preiswerter und bietet mehr Leistungsreserven.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mischk@ (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Hallo, 
Ich habe fast alles wie du sagtest Nemetona bei A-C.shop bestellt, asser :

Schläuche 16/10- Anschlüsse natürlich auch ( Optik halber )
Und
CPU kühler und Radiator hab ich noch nicht, weil ich nicht weiss wo ich den Radiator unterbringen soll.
Ich würde soooooooooo gerne ein Trible oder Quad Radiator , aber woooo soll ich den befestigen ??? Oder zumindestens so ein dicken ( 60-80mm ) 240er Radiator....

Ich hab wieder Angst so grösser Löcher zu bohren, das dort mein Arm oder gar der Kopf durchpasst.. 
Kann man den nicht andersweitig montieren ? Ich meine so kleine Löcher gerne zur Befestigung ,aber grosse....

Hat jemand ne tolle, witzige, spontane, oder gar richtig geniale Idee wo ich den AN meinem Tower befestigen kann. Ich hatte schon überlegt in auf Füsse zu stellen, und dann oben drauf zu stellen, ABER ich bin relativ mobil mit der Kiste... Also schon schlecht...

HELP ME... ICH IDEE BRAUCHEN...


----------



## f3rr1s (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Wenn du das Teil oben Drauf machst mit Abstands Haltern sitzt der Bomben Fest! War sebst damit schon auf Lan. Und Große Löcher muste dafür ja nicht bohren. Schau einfach in mein SysProf rein da kannste es dir anschauen.


----------



## nemetona (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Du könntest den Tripple Radi auf dein Gehäuse montieren, und z.B. solche Abstandshalter sorgen dafür das der Radiator Platz hat um Luft anzusauegen.
Da musst du nur 4 kleine Löscher in den Deckel deines Gehäuses bohren.
Gruß, Nemetona

Edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## DetlevD (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

oder du kannst, was ich vlt. mache, wenn meine zukünftige dualradi zu schwach wird, einen radi mit diesen besagten abstandshaltern auf dem boden deines PC`s montieren, wenn da platz ist.

ist mir grad so spontan eingefallen^^

experten: ist das möglich? oder ist die luft im gehäuse zu warm oder sonstwas? ich hab übrigens ein 120mm gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Digger (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

kommt drauf an, ob du löcher im boden hast damit der frische luft einsaugen kann.

ohen frische luft macht das ganze nich soo viel sinn, wenn der radi auch noch am boden liegt.

ich geh mal davon aus, dass dann der caselüfter weiter oben monteiert is, sodass gar keine frische luft an den radi gelangt.
daraufhin, zieht der radi "relativ" warme luft, pustet noch wärmere raus und erwärmt somit das case immer weiter.


entweder lässt du den radi warme luft nach draußen pusten(hab ich so gemacht, is aber die kühlleistugn nich mehr soo hoch) oda du lässt kalte luft anziehen und pustest bissel wärmere luft ins case (das geht noch einigermaßen von den temps her)


----------



## Mischk@ (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ja das mit dem oben drauf montieren, ist schon gut, das einzige was ich da habe ist ne kleine Klappe für USB uns E-sata.

Sagt mal, ich seh das immer öffter, wie muss der Lüfter da drauf, wie rum ?

so das er luft durch den Radiator pustet  ( davor ) oder oben drauf oder hinter das er die luft vom Radi " absaugt " ???


----------



## DetlevD (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

ich habe gehört man kriegt den besten kühleffekt, denn man die radis in den deckel oben einbaut, so das sie die luft durch den radi saugen, also aus dem gehäuse raus....

also macht es keinen sinn die radis mit der luft aus dem gehäuse zu kühlen?
dann wäre aber auch das, was ich gehört habe doch nicht so effektiv...
ich steig da nicht durch - erklärung bitte


----------



## Digger (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

huiuiui, ob nurn durch den radi ziehen oder drücken is minimal anders und das is mesungenauigkeit.

es soll leiser werden wenn die lüfter saugen, das das luftrauschen durch den radi gedämmt wird.

luft aus dem case saugen hat beides : (+) und (-)
(+) die warme luft aus dem case is raus: komponenten kühler, kein wärmestau oebm im case
(-) es wird "wärmere" luft angesaugt, als ein radi außerhalb des cases. das sind aber maximal 2°C.
kommt drauf an, wie viele lüfter frische luuft reinpusten. 

ich lass halt meine warme luft durch den deckel rausziehen. hab aber 2 lüfter die reinpusten. und durch den entstehenden unterdruck wird ständig firsche luft durch lüftungsschlitze in den slotblenden reingesaugt.

mit sicherheit is die positionierung außerhalb des cases das beste aber auch das hässlichste !


----------



## DetlevD (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

wie jetzt?

"ich lass halt meine warme luft durch den deckel rausziehen. hab aber 2 lüfter die reinpusten. und durch den entstehenden unterdruck wird ständig firsche luft durch lüftungsschlitze in den slotblenden reingesaugt."

aber grade dadurch entsteht doch kein unterdruck.

bei mir war ein lüfter vorinstalliert (ja, war ein komplett pc) aber der pustet die luft raus... so müsste doch theoretisch ein unterdruck entstehen und klate luft durch die schlitzte reinkommen....

ich bin etwas verwirrt

edit: ich lass einfach immer die seitenklappe auf
wobei dann sieht man ja den kabelsalat^^


----------



## Digger (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

naja wenn drei lüfter rauspusten und nur 2 luft reinpusten is das ein unterdruck im case und es wird luft reingezogen.

weil ja ein lüfter mehr RAUS pustet. genau wie bei dir (also im übertragenen Sinne)


----------



## DetlevD (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

aso ja ok...
und wenns im case zu warm wird dann legt man selber halt mal hand bzw. mund an


----------



## Child (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Erstmal Glückwunsch  Ein Thermaltake-Case ...

... egal. Also wenn du nix bohren und und sägen willst dann könntest (nach dem Entfernen des HDD-Käfigs) vorne nen 140er Radi und hinten nen 120er verbauen. Wenn du "sparen" musst, dann sind die Magicool oder NexXxos Radiatoren sehr empfehlenswerte - vor allem die Magicool arbeiten sehr gut mit langsam drehenden Lüftern zusammen.

Vorn im Case würd ich dann nen dickeren Xtreme nehmen und hinten nen Slim - wegen der Optik - wenn du mehr Reservern haben willst, dann könnens natürlich auch zwei Xtreme sein. Das Geld für den 120er Feser würd ich mir eher sparen 
Bei aquatuning.de hast du mehr Auswahl.

EDIT: Bzw. vorne halt doch "nur" nen 120er - irgendwie hatte ich die Auswahl an 140er Radis überschätzt. Der Black ICE wird nich so der Burner sein ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*



DetlevD schrieb:


> ich habe gehört man kriegt den besten kühleffekt, denn man die radis in den deckel oben einbaut, so das sie die luft durch den radi saugen, also aus dem gehäuse raus....
> 
> also macht es keinen sinn die radis mit der luft aus dem gehäuse zu kühlen?
> dann wäre aber auch das, was ich gehört habe doch nicht so effektiv...
> ich steig da nicht durch - erklärung bitte



Man kann (wenn man nicht noch Luftgekühlte Grafikkarten hat, die ihre Abluft nicht nach draußen blasen) durchaus die Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator pusten - bei Luftkühlung verwendet man ja auch nichts anderes.
Man sollte aber darauf achten, dass die dann noch weiter aufgewärmte Luft abgeführt wird.
Baut man den Radi einfach über einen öffnungslosen Gehäuseboden, kann er leicht seine eigene Abluft ansaugen - die Kühlwirkung ist dann natürlich nicht gerade berauschend.


----------



## Mischk@ (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Achso also gut, ich gleube ich wede mich für 
eine aussen montage entscheiden.

Und dann auch den 360er mit lüfter die die Luft "entsaugen" 
und nicht durchpusten.

Das scheint alles nicht so einfach zu sein, weil ich bin ja nu zum Glück ganz von dem Gedanken weggekommen bin mir ein kommplett set zu kaufen, ( Thermaltake usw.. ) weil ich ja in ferner Zukunft noch meine 4870 kühlen wollte und wenn ich aktiv OC anfage natürlich noch den Chipsatz usw...

ja ja.... Ihr habt schon recht das kann echt hässlich werden mit aussenmontage...

Aber ich hoffe mir fällt noch ne gute idde ein.... oder ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Watercool verkauft die HTSF auch als "extern" Baureihe in nem passenden Edelstahlgehäuse zum direkt auf den Deckel montieren. Ob das Design nun hübscher ist, muss man selbst wissen - aber das ist zumindest der Hintergedanke


----------



## DetlevD (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

was sehr geil aussieht ist, in den deckel ein loch sägen, dann eine blende drauf, und darunter den radi + lüfter. am geilsten ist es natürlich wenn die lüfter (so wie meine) noch LED`s haben.

aber bei mir passen da leider nur dualradis rein, aber besser als ein tripple auf dach


----------



## steinschock (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Schau Dir mal den Bilder-thread an und einige Tagebücher.

Diggers Lösung sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Mischk@ (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Hallo,

Diggers Lösung finde ich sehr gut. So ähnlich habe ich mir das gedacht.
Mein Prob ist dabei nu,r das ich oben Anschlüsse hab auf die ich ungern verzichten möchte.
aber dafür hab ich ein Kompromiss, wo der kühler weiter nach hinten wandert und die Schläuche dann hinten an der Rückenseite runtergehen.

Sagt mal in dem PCGH-Heft von 09/2008 war ein Bericht über Wasserkühlung. Ich hab mir das durchgelesen und Testsieger waren :

Radiator : Magicool Copper Radiator 2 Pro

Cpu Kühler: Swiftech Apogee GTX

Sind die noch zu empfehlen, oder gibt es schon bessere, weil ich ja die beiden noch brauche für Sockel 775... ? ? ?


----------



## steinschock (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ja

Wenn Du ihn auf das Gehäuse setzt kannst du auch ein Extrem nehmen.

NeXxox Pro Rev 2 I + II + III /Magicool Copper Radiator 2 Pro sind Baugeich.

Meist sind die Magi etwas günstiger.

Der Swif, Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A, und der HK 3.0
sind etwa gleich gut.
Vom HK 3.0 gibt es 3 Versionen die sich fast nur im Preis unterscheiden.

Zwischen allen liegt ca +/- 2°C ist also von daher egal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*



Mitsumicolt schrieb:


> Sagt mal in dem PCGH-Heft von 09/2008 war ein Bericht über Wasserkühlung. Ich hab mir das durchgelesen und Testsieger waren :
> 
> Radiator : Magicool Copper Radiator 2 Pro
> Cpu Kühler: Swiftech Apogee GTX
> ...



Im Radiatorenbereich hat sich seitdem nichts geändert - Magicool hat die P/L-Krone fest in der Hand.
Die absolute Leistungsspitze kommt aber nach wie vor von Thermochill/Feser, die sind aber deutlich dicker und wesentlich teurer.

Bei den CPU-Kühlern war das Ergebniss schon damals nicht so ganz optimal (der GTX braucht ne starke Pumpe, um stark zu sein, und hat einen problematischen Deckel) und mitlerweile gibts auch neue Kühler. Laut letzter PCGH-X (an deren Test diesmal niemand was auszusetzen hatte), liegt die neue Revision des D-Tek Fuzion Kopf an Kopf mit dem Heaktiller 3.0 von Watercool, dessen einfachere Ausführungen wohl die neue Mittelklasse darstellen dürften.


----------



## Digger (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*



steinschock schrieb:


> Diggers Lösung sieht auch gut aus.





Mitsumicolt schrieb:


> Diggers Lösung finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## steinschock (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Was wahr ist muss wahr bleiben.


----------



## Digger (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

 dankedanke


----------



## DetlevD (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

so digga, woll wa dich mal in deiner euphorie stoppen.
dein sys sieht doOf aus.

spaß

aber is würd coOler aussehen, wenn der radi IM deckel drin wär
aber so is auch ganz nice


----------



## Digger (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

klar wärs cooler, nur setzt das mal um mit einem 6cm dicken radi + Lüfter ! da kann ich mein laufwerk vergessen und muss ein Microatx einbauen. 
guck mal im verhältnis zur restlichen casegröße ! 

aba egal...
um welches case ging eig ursprünglich hier? als wer wollte nen radi wo einbauen? hab bissel den überblick verloren


----------



## Mischk@ (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

sooo...

was haltet ihr von den folgenden kühlern ?

1. NexXxoS XP HIGHFLOW Plexi S.775 - A-C-Shop

2. EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Plexi universal - A-C-Shop

3. Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Gold Sockel 775 Plexi - A-C-Shop

Ich hab im Internet gelesen, das es mit manchen Kühlern bei einem Quadcore zu einer nicht richtigen Wärme abtransport kommen soll...

was sagt ihr, ich hab ein Q9300...


----------



## nemetona (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Warum nimmst du nicht den Heatkiller?
Der sollte besser sein als alle von dir vorgeschlagenen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mischk@ (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Hallo, so der Cpu Kühler wird noch etwas dauern, da ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann....  
Ich habe noch ne Frage bezüglich der Montage Lage !!!

Ist es ratsamer den Radiator Waagerecht oder eher Senkrecht zu montieren ???

http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/807_2.jpg

So wie hier auf dem Pic wollte ich das ursprünglich machen, 
( 2 Radis mit 2x120 er oder Trible ) oder an der Seite auch in Waggerechter Montage...
Beeinflusst die verschiedenen Montag positionen nicht die Flussgeschwindigkeit in erheblichen masse... ???

Waagerecht auf die Seitegekippt, geht das ???


----------



## nemetona (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Solfern du den Radi mit Lüftern betreibs, bist du nicht auf die Konvektion angewiesen und hast bei der Montage alle Möglichkeiten.
Ich würde nur darauf achten, das die Anschlüsse oben liegen, dies erleichtert das entlüften.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mischk@ (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Hy, 
was sagt ihr...
Ich wollte ja erstmal " nur " Cpu kühlen, später wollt ich wenn wieder etwas Luft habe mir der kohle, meine 4870er Kühlen..

Reicht dort der MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator aus ?

Ich habe mich für eine Montage auf dem Deckel mit 
3x TFC Xtender - Radiator Shroud LED Blue - A-C-Shop

und 
3x 120x120x25 Noiseblocker SilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.00 - A-C-Shop

entschiden....
mf michi


----------



## steinschock (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Das reicht auch noch für dir Graka, gute Wahl. 

Ein 120er geht normal auch am 120 er Hecklüfter wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Mischk@ (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ok, vielen Dank !

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der passenden CPU kühler dazu....

Der Heatkiller soll ja gut sein, bloß beim Test in der Zeitung pcgh soll er nicht so gut abgeschlossen haben...

Der Swiftech Apogee GTX Sockel 775 - A-C-Shop
und 
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal universal - A-C-Shop

sollen besser abgeschnitten haben im Temperatur Delta und druchfluss...

wat nu ???

EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Plexi universal - A-C-Shop
was mit dem ? ich steh so auf Plexi....


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ich hab ihn mir den HK 3.0 gerade bestellt.

Ich weiß nicht wo Du die Info her hast, aber beim Test in der PCGH Extreme
hat er mit dem Enzo am besten abgeschnitten.
Der EK ist genauso out wie der GTX.
Der GTZ ist ähnlich wie HK+Enzo.
Aber das sind ca. 3°C zwischen HK 3.0 und dem EK das macht wenig aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ich glaub, er ist nicht ganz auf dem aktuelle Stand:
In der letzten Marktübersicht hat der Heatkiller *2.5* klar gegen EK und GTX verloren.
Aber mit dem 3.0 ist das überholt.


----------



## Mischk@ (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Deswegen frage ich doch  ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Mischk@ (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Sagt mal, 

beim Heatkiller Rev 3.0 gibt es ja 3 stück :

LC, LT, und vollkupfer...

34, 50, 62 euro....

Was da genau der unterschied ? Lohnt es sich da den vollkupfernen zu nehmen, für 12 euro mehr oder eher nicht ?

michi


----------



## steinschock (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Die Unterschiede sind sehr gering, der CU und der LT sind bis aufs Material (Kupfer / POM ) des Deckels gleich.
Der LC ist auch aus POM und etwas einfacher vom Innenaufbau.
Die Temp. unterschiede sind  Cu -> LT unter 1°C ; CU -> LC etwa 2°C 

Lohnen tut es sich Kaum.


----------



## nemetona (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Kurz gesagt, aus P/L Sicht geht Empfehlung zum LT, es sei denn man legt auf die Kupferne Optik wert.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ich weiss, ich nerve wahrscheinlich schon, aber hat jemand bezüglich Quads erfahrungen zur Temperatur mit diesem Kühler ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

PCGH misst auf Quads.


----------



## Mischk@ (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

aaahhhhh alles klar, gut zu wissen mit den Quads...

Ich werde mir den Heatkiller dann auf jeden fall holen...

Eine Frage noch !!!

Also ich habe mir 16/10 Anschlüsse mit 16/10er Schlaüche besorgt.
Ist es normal das die relativ schwer raufgehen ?

Wasserkühlung, Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse 16/10 mm: The Feser Company - A-C-Shop
und 
DangerDen Tube - Pure Clear 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

Ich dachte die gehen leicht rauf, weil die ja festgezogen werden,
also ich bekomme die mit der Hand nicht rauf , ich bin schon am überlegen
ob ich das Ende vom Schlauch warm mache...

??????


----------



## steinschock (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ja die gehen sehr schwer drauf da die Anschlüsse über 11mm haben; hab meinen 16/10 auch gestern bekommen und mich gewundert.  

Heißes Wasser hilft.


----------



## nemetona (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ja, die gehen richtig schwer drauf, dafür sind sie aber auch dicht, selbst mit dezent angezogener Überwurfmutter.
Das Schlauchende etwas anfeuchten, da gehts viel leichter.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Stimmt, mit warm wasser....funzt sehr gut... freu....

Ich wollte schon Heißluftföhn aus dem Keller holen...

Ich glaub dann hätte ich ein Problem bekommen.
Muss jetzt noch warten für Heatkiller 3.0 full cooper. Im Moment nicht lieferbar...

Ich habe mir von NB Lüfter ausgesucht ( 3x120er )
20 Euro das stück...

Kennt jemand ein etwas billigeren Lüfter der auch schön leise ist so im 9V oder 12V betrieb ?

Weil ich sitze so 80 cm vom Tower entfernt und da hört man ja leider so ziemlich alles...


----------



## steinschock (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ich muss auch warten aber mein HK3.0 hab ich schon. 

Die normalen NB XL 1, bei 9V sind die Nanoxia auch sehr gut.


----------



## nemetona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Meine Skythe S-Flex 1200 sind auch angenehm leise, lassen sich auch mit sehr niedrigen Spannungen betreiben, aber mit ca. 14€ pro Stück auch nicht gerade ein Sonderangebot.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ich hab noch ne Frage,
Ich habe mir ja den 
MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator - A-C-Shop bestellt und habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das ich den hier gescchickt bekommen habe : NexXxoS Xtreme III - Rev. 2 3x 120 mm (ohne Lüfter) - A-C-Shop

Meiner wiegt Leer 1162 gramm und nicht 1700 wie in der Artikelbeschr.
Meiner hat ne Edelstahl Blende für Lüfter befestigung, wie der Alphacool...
Magicool hat schwarz lackiert, ich nicht...

Wie erkenne ich genau das ich auch den Magicool habe und nicht den Alphacool...

Oder gibt es dort keine Unterschiede, weil ich wollte den von Magicool haben, das er in euren Foren Test gut abgeschnitten hat...

HELP !!!


----------



## bundymania (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

das Produktbild ist älter, die Magicool Xtreme werden seit einiger Zeit auch mit dem Edelstahlmäntelchen ausgeliefert !


----------



## steinschock (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Abgesehen davon sind sie Baugleich.


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Sicher das die baugleich sind ?????

Aber warum sind die vom Preis her unterschiedlich ?

Warum testete das forum hier nur den Magicool ?

Warum wiegt der Alphacool fast 500 Gramm mehr ?

....


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ja,
weder Maggi noch Alpha stellen die selber her.
Getestet wird was da ist und es gab und gibt auch Tests in der Print usw.

Sieht nach einem Beschreibungsfehler aus bei Aqua ist der NeXxos auch mit 1700gr. angegeben.
Meist ist Maggi etwas günstiger.
Ich hab ein NeXxos I + III Pro und ein Maggi 120 Extrem hier die werden alle von ROHS hergestellt.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Sie werden nicht von RoHS hergestellt sondern entsprechen der RoHS-Norm!
Guckst Du hier!


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Ups, 
da hast Du recht. 

Baugleich sind sie trotzdem.


----------



## Mischk@ (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Alles klar, danke für eure Hilfe erstmal.

Wenn man bedenkt, das ich mir am anfang ein kommplett system holen wollte...

zum Glück nicht... DANKE ! ! ! AN EUCH ! ! ! !

Ich glaube damit hätte ich keine freude gehabt, und da ich jetzt noch ein Gigabyte X38 für nicht mal 70 Euro geschossen habe, um so besser....

Also, ich denke bei der Montage kommen noch ein Paar Fragen, wie zb. wie entlüfte ich richtig oder so...

Nagut, Danke erstmal !!!


----------



## Mischk@ (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

So,
Wakü eingebaut, ist sehr geil anzusehen...

Noch ne Frage, meine Cpu ( Q9300 ) mit 30 minuten Prime95 ohne OC knapp 55 Grad ( Core Temp ) ist zu hoch oder ?

Ich glaube, ich habe nicht richtig entlüftet, oder... ich hab das ding geschwenkt, gedreht, alles...

mein Problem was ich bekommen habe, ich hab so doll gekippt, das Pumpe Luft gezogen hat und in den Radiator und Cpu geschossen ist...

Also ich hab die Blasen gesehen, die gingen in cpu aber nur sehr wenig, so ganz viele kleine Blasen, wieder raus...
was nu ?

und ist es normal, ich habe das Gigabyte X38 DQ6 und die Kühler der North und southbridge sind so heiss, ich schaffe nur 1 sekunde anzufassen...

Bios CPU 24 grad
Bios Chipset Temp 58 Grad

Ist es auch normal das ich von Kern 1 zu Kern 3+4 machmal 5 Grad unterschied habe ???

hilfe...


----------



## steinschock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Die Temp. ist etwas hoch.
Bei mir reicht es wenn ich den PC etwa 15-20° neige 2-3 mal dann ist die Luft draußen.

 So ne große Blase wird halt zu vielen kleinen im Kühler was soll ich dazu sagen. 

Sitzt der Kühler richtig, Wlp-abdruck überprüfen oder etwas nachziehen.

Ein leichter Luftstrom im Gehäuse sollte für die NB + SB reichen


----------



## Mischk@ (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Also,
Ich habe vorne im Gehäuse ein 14oer auf 9V laufen und hinten ein 120 auch auf 9V.

Mein Radiator hängt sozusagen unter der Decke im Gehäuse, die Anschlüsse zeigen nach unten.

Kann es sein, das coreTemp falsch anzeigt ?
Weil meine Schläuche sind nicht mal warm und core temp springt immer mit den Temperaturen so um die 4- 5 Grad  pro Sekunde...

Also er zeigt 44.. dann eine Sekunde später 51 Grad.... dann 47 Grad usw...


----------



## Mischk@ (25. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

So hab mein System kommplett fertig, das ist daraus geworden !

Danke euch !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (25. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

..sieht schick aus !


----------



## steinschock (25. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Gefällt mir auch.  

Es gibt viele Q9XXX und E 8xxx EO vorallem die defekte Temp.dioden haben
Wie sind die Temps der Graka ?


----------



## Mischk@ (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Also Cpu -- IDLE : ~37-38°C
Last ( Prime95- 1h ) ~59°C
Graka --- IDLE : 32° C
Last : ( furmark ca 20min ) 44°C , 
allerdings machen die VDDC Slave#1-3 mir so ein bißchen sorgen...
oder ist das normal ????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Deine Graka-Temps sind sehr gut inklusive der VRMs 

Also würde ich mir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## Mischk@ (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung.Empfehlung.*

Alles klar, Danke !!!!!


----------

